# Can't Keep Shrimp...?



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a little ADA 30-c Iwagumi scape 
and have tried a couple of times to keep shrimp. 
All have died within a week and a half or two. I've tried a few things 
like raising the lilly pipe to oxygenate the water at night and my 
water parameters have been perfect. I've had Amano's, RCS, orange bee shrimp with 
no success. What do you guys think?

Plants: HC 
Riccia 
Dwarf hair grass


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

How old is your tank/substrate?


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

3 mo. old

Some of the specs:
PH: 6.8 
Ammonia: 0 
Nitrites: 0 
Nitrates: 0 
The tank is cycled and been up and running for 3 mo. now. 
Shrimp where acclimated by drip 
filtration: Eheim Ecco 2232 
CAL Glass Lily Pipes 
Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X - 9 Watt U.V. Sterilizer 
Lighting: Current USA Satellite Dual 2x18 Watt 12"Power Compact Strip Light 
Areation: by raising the lily pipe above the water line at night. 
CO2 Injection: 1 Bbs 
Dosing reg: 1 pump per day ADA Brighty K 
Green Brighty step 2 
Green Brighty Special Lights


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

I've got the same problem. I split a large bunch into 3 tanks this time and they all died within 24 hrs. I'm wondering if its the stuff I use to remove chloramine. Its called stress coat and contains aloe vera?


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I use the same stuff.
But I don't think thats the killer because
my other tank which is a 29 gal heavily planted thing and I have a few cherry and 5 Amanos
that have been doing dreat for months and i 
use the same chlorine remover and same ferts as I use in that little cube.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it just shrimp that is dying in the tank? 

I'm just throwing out possibilities, but temperature? Maybe too much CO2 at night?

Now I'm curious...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

What type of rock is it? Have you tested for copper? 
Do you have this rock in the other tank?


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

DBL TAP said:


> Is it just shrimp that is dying in the tank?
> 
> I'm just throwing out possibilities, but temperature? Maybe too much CO2 at night?
> 
> Now I'm curious...


Yes, its just shrimp that are not making it in there. I have a couple of 
Danios and a few Nerite snails that have been there for a few months.
Temps are around 78-80F durring the day.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> What type of rock is it? Have you tested for copper?
> Do you have this rock in the other tank?


They are RYUTH STONE. How would I go about testing for copper?
And this cube is the only tank I have this kind of stone in.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

You can get copper tests from LFS I believe..
before do so wait and see what other people might say. The stone you have is very popular
and you shouldn't have any problems with it. I don't I've heard anyone else having problems with it.
 Just could be a possibility.

i.e.
http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=SC4137


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

I would tend to agree with Jeff; copper might be the culprit. Has the tank ever been dosed with copper?

Have you tried raising shrimp in another tank using the same substrate?

Another stab in the dark: Are you buying Adult shrimp? They could be dying from age.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll definitely test for copper before I add and new guys
into that cube. The stones, I would think too are fine because
I've seen quite a few tanks w/ them and healthy shrimp galore.


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

This may be a bit dumb, but this is what I did.

I never had shrimp before and was a bit worried that they would die for whatever reason even though everything in the tank was stable. Before I went out and spent real money, I went to the LFS and got 10 ghost shrimp. A couple died off, but after having them a few weeks, I bought some red cherry shrimp and they are doing great!

I guess it is the canary test but for $1.50 it worked fine. Now maybe the water needs for all shrimp don't mimic the ghost shrimp, but it worked for me.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Dude,

The stone is not the problem. The problem is your small cubic tank of ADA. It does not have a good buffering capacity as your bigger tank. Also, your ferts contains copper and in such a small tank, you are basically killing them off like you are using pesticides basically.

The reason why your shrimps are "surviving" in the 29 gallon tank is because you have very good filtration so it serves as a buffer and the ferts (along with other stuff) you keep adding will not create a big problem (it will finally though even in that size tanks if you do not carry out regular weekly 30% water changes).

You should never use the chloro-amine that contains Aloe Vera. Just use Seachem Prime and it will take care of your tapwater problem. The stuff that contains the aloe vera is actually very harmful for shrimps and I have experienced it before and have stopped using it for the past 4 years.


----------

